# AWE Track Edition Exhaust



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

Well everybody I installed the AWE track edition exhaust on my 1.4t. Love it so far, has a nice low tone. I might do a resonator delete as well but as of now I like the way it sounds and how the black diamond tips look.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

jdogg8303 said:


> Well everybody I installed the AWE track edition exhaust on my 1.4t. Love it so far, has a nice low tone. I might do a resonator delete as well but as of now I like the way it sounds and how the black diamond tips look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man any clips? Would love to hear it’s beautiful sounds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

Poetic50 said:


> Nice man any clips? Would love to hear it’s beautiful sounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I will make one when I get home from work lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

jdogg8303 said:


> Yeah I will make one when I get home from work lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol okay sorry about that. Don’t you think is loud enough with track edition and you want to cut the resonator?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

Poetic50 said:


> Lol okay sorry about that. Don’t you think is loud enough with track edition and you want to cut the resonator?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it’s definitely loud enough, just wanted to see what it was like without the resonator but I’m worried it might sound more Ricey and less euro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

jdogg8303 said:


> Yeah it’s definitely loud enough, just wanted to see what it was like without the resonator but I’m worried it might sound more Ricey and less euro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m pretty sure it will sound more raspy which is why I’m considering going custom with muffler after getting a Downpipe if someone ever comes out with one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

Poetic50 said:


> I’m pretty sure it will sound more raspy which is why I’m considering going custom with muffler after getting a Downpipe if someone ever comes out with one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I could get a downpipe and resonator delete I would be set, afterwards I would get the Unitronic tune and make this little 1.4t go but I feel you and the custom exhaust. I would’ve but I don’t know many good shops in AZ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

jdogg8303 said:


> If I could get a downpipe and resonator delete I would be set, afterwards I would get the Unitronic tune and make this little 1.4t go but I feel you and the custom exhaust. I would’ve but I don’t know many good shops in AZ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I understand. I have two custom projects for the 1.4t in mind. One is change the damn IC system which heatsoaks like a lot more than 60f above ambient when sitting and also the turbo... we need a slightly bigger one that has a T25 flange. After that the 1.4T could be more efficient and breathe better and colder air ... oh and don’t forget the Meth Injection too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

Poetic50 said:


> Oh I understand. I have two custom projects for the 1.4t in mind. One is change the damn IC system which heatsoaks like a lot more than 60f above ambient when sitting and also the turbo... we need a slightly bigger one that has a T25 flange. After that the 1.4T could be more efficient and breathe better and colder air ... oh and don’t forget the Meth Injection too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking of going with meth injection but not sure if our cars could handle the increase in power with a tune and that system installed but whoever does it first hopefully someone shall follow and maybe those naysayers with GLI’s will stop doubting the power these motors can make with some proper modifications.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

jdogg8303 said:


> I was thinking of going with meth injection but not sure if our cars could handle the increase in power with a tune and that system installed but whoever does it first hopefully someone shall follow and maybe those naysayers with GLI’s will stop doubting the power these motors can make with some proper modifications.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see that ecstuning has a garret turbo for sale but I’m worried that the custom tune we negate the cost of upgrading it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

will this exhaust fit on my 2018 vw jetta wolfsburg edition it has the turbo charged 1.4t tsi engine?


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

jamesxpro78 said:


> will this exhaust fit on my 2018 vw jetta wolfsburg edition it has the turbo charged 1.4t tsi engine?


It should. Send a message to AWE tuning and ask them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

GLI's Dont like us because we are gas savers and are not "power worthy." I mean I do agree but, I mean isn't a car enthusiast suppose to mod the **** out of everything.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> GLI's Dont like us because we are gas savers and are not "power worthy." I mean I do agree but, I mean isn't a car enthusiast suppose to mod the **** out of everything.


This is exactly what I mean thanks man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

I feel like a Garret turbo would be to strong for this type of engine. This might sound really nooby  but, when you upgrade to a bigger turbo dont you have to upgrade the computer too? I mean I would think so because the computer would have to send different information for the turbo to work properly. 
I really wish there were more mods for our car. Im starting to think that maybe the 1.4tsi is just to weak for parts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> GLI's Dont like us because we are gas savers and are not "power worthy." I mean I do agree but, I mean isn't a car enthusiast suppose to mod the **** out of everything.


Probably to a point, but seeing as there are performance variants of our cars, I would lean to buying that first and then modding. While you can mod any trim as it's your car, don't expect out of the box solutions or variety of aftermarket support.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> I feel like a Garret turbo would be to strong for this type of engine. This might sound really nooby  but, when you upgrade to a bigger turbo dont you have to upgrade the computer too? I mean I would think so because the computer would have to send different information for the turbo to work properly.
> I really wish there were more mods for our car. Im starting to think that maybe the 1.4tsi is just to weak for parts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which is why we gotta invade UK websites and see what new stuff they have made now. Definitely would need a Front Mount IC with Air to Air and ditch the air to water system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

https://youtu.be/HL9oEoHtt4I
Hopefully this works but here is the video I just uploaded of my exhaust at startup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

jdogg8303 said:


> https://youtu.be/HL9oEoHtt4I
> Hopefully this works but here is the video I just uploaded of my exhaust at startup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow that actually sounds good . Now the only thing we really need is a fricken downpipe! .
I really like your rims.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

Zem4243 said:


> wow that actually sounds good . Now the only thing we really need is a fricken downpipe! .
> I really like your rims.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you and yes I want a downpipe, I saw someone on my Facebook pages is fabbin one up for the 1.4t but yeah I like it. Thanks, the wheels are Bristol wheels off of a passat SEL. 18x8 and I ordered red Center caps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

would this work on my 2018 vw jetta wolfsburg edition 1.4t tsi 5 speed manual??


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

jdogg8303 said:


> Well everybody I installed the AWE track edition exhaust on my 1.4t. Love it so far, has a nice low tone. I might do a resonator delete as well but as of now I like the way it sounds and how the black diamond tips look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same exhaust installed on my 1.4tsi about a month back. Lovin it so far, adds some power and a much more aggressive sound. The dsg farts are amazing when shifting gears..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> GLI's Dont like us because we are gas savers and are not "power worthy." I mean I do agree but, I mean isn't a car enthusiast suppose to mod the **** out of everything.


The 1.4tsi is essentially supposed to replace the TDI, which was a highly modifiable car. It was never meant to be a competitor to the GLI..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> I feel like a Garret turbo would be to strong for this type of engine. This might sound really nooby  but, when you upgrade to a bigger turbo dont you have to upgrade the computer too? I mean I would think so because the computer would have to send different information for the turbo to work properly.
> I really wish there were more mods for our car. Im starting to think that maybe the 1.4tsi is just to weak for parts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well if you compare it to vehicles within its class, the civic si is only a 1.5t and the sentra sr has a 1.6t engine. When properly modified, our cars can easily surpass these models in terms of performance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

MoDDeDLyFeVW said:


> Well if you compare it to vehicles within its class, the civic si is only a 1.5t and the sentra sr has a 1.6t engine. When properly modified, our cars can easily surpass these models in terms of performance.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


Exactly what I’m saying is not the engine size is the metal and engine tolerances. Those cars in fact are pushed 50 HP more than the 1.4T.
By looking at the 1.4T turbo a T25 flange would be way to go now the custom tune and custom exhaust work would be the other part but again this is more involved in making the 1.4T even more fun than it already is. Have you thought about upgrading the Intercooler system? Air to Air? Air to air piggyback to air to water?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Exactly what I’m saying is not the engine size is the metal and engine tolerances. Those cars in fact are pushed 50 HP more than the 1.4T.
> By looking at the 1.4T turbo a T25 flange would be way to go now the custom tune and custom exhaust work would be the other part but again this is more involved in making the 1.4T even more fun than it already is. Have you thought about upgrading the Intercooler system? Air to Air? Air to air piggyback to air to water?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably not going to upgrade the intercooler, the stock one seems fine for a stage 1 tuned car. That's something usually done when you get your car to stage 2+, then it's a necessity. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

MoDDeDLyFeVW said:


> Probably not going to upgrade the intercooler, the stock one seems fine for a stage 1 tuned car. That's something usually done when you get your car to stage 2+, then it's a necessity.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


Have you seen Intake temps on this ****ty IC system? 20f above ambient almost at all times when driving and don’t even talk if you let it idle it goes like 40f above ambient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> MoDDeDLyFeVW said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you compare it to vehicles within its class, the civic si is only a 1.5t and the sentra sr has a 1.6t engine. When properly modified, our cars can easily surpass these models in terms of performance.
> ...


Actually did a roll race between a manual ex t civic coupe with Boltons and a tune and walked him from 40-90 with just the uni 1+ tune and an injen intake. Our cars are a lot stronger than I thought.


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

*awe track exhaust*

has anyone had this exhaust installed with a good amount of miles on the system? does the sound change over time (packing wearing) ?


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

I’ve had it on for 3 months now with no change in tone so far. I can keep you updated but like I’ve said in the past I would’ve liked it if they deleted both mufflers and I was just running a resonator. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

*awe track exhaust*

ohh i see, good to hear. so in your experience the awe track edition is a little to quiet? based on some youtube videos, id say your right. must be the two cats keep it pretty quiet, probably why nobody has posted a video with the touring edition driving around, must be just a tick louder than stock if not the same volume.


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

There is only one cat, one resonator and two mufflers. The track edition removes one muffler and keeps the muffler near the gas tank. It bolts on after the resonator so it does increase the low end tone and burble. The touring keeps both mufflers but has more of a pass through instead of having twists and turn through the mufflers. I really wish they would’ve just removed both mufflers and had the resonator but the sound is great as of now for me. I will try to in the next few days do a driving video of the exhaust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

There’s two cats, a resonator muffler, and a pointless muffler that has almost no packing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

yes! a driveing video of the exhaust would be amazing, just post the youtube link on here. i plan on doing the same with my IE intake.


----------



## mr_rabo (Feb 16, 2016)

Any crackle? I know there is a Unitronic crackle tune for the 1.8T but not for the 1.4T.

I would love some Rumble.. In the Bronx lol - had to!

Anyway. Any crackle or pop? Otherwise, might just custom something up instead, same cost

Ps @Unitronic - plz get us a crackle tune and if possible, launch control. Thank you! 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

I have the awe track edition exhaust as well and its really not that loud, it definetly louder but what did is sound like without the res Cuz i was thinking about taking the res off and maybe getting a pipe instead but idk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

jamesxpro78 said:


> I have the awe track edition exhaust as well and its really not that loud, it definetly louder but what did is sound like without the res Cuz i was thinking about taking the res off and maybe getting a pipe instead but idk


I did a 2.5 straight pipe catback and it not even too loud a bit of drone but may get a magnaflow 4” round in the center and will sound about the same as this exhaust I hear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

do you have a sound clip I'd like to hear?


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

jamesxpro78 said:


> do you have a sound clip I'd like to hear?


Not yet just got it done a last Saturday I will make one soon. It’s raining outside today so later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Not yet just got it done a last Saturday I will make one soon. It’s raining outside today so later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












I feel ya



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

jamesxpro78 said:


> do you have a sound clip I'd like to hear?


I made some quick video if u want to head. I don’t know how to upload on here tho. Maybe fb messenger or..? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

How loud is it? Thinking about getting it pretty soon here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

seesir said:


> How loud is it? Thinking about getting it pretty soon here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t think it’s too loud. Sound amazing to me and I always had stock before. There is a little drone inside at lower speed but it doesn’t bother me and I can still talk on the phone without issues. Sometime people say they can hear it a little but if that is an issue then add a muffler. It’s sound so mean I wish I could put the video on here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

jamesxpro78 said:


> do you have a sound clip I'd like to hear?


[Exhaust](https://imgur.com/gallery/G2b8PPk) 

[intake](https://imgur.com/gallery/BuBdYs0) 

[New DRL Headlights](https://imgur.com/gallery/sjR3Wd5) 

[Smoked Taillights](https://imgur.com/gallery/wI3YmDS) 

[Headlights](https://imgur.com/gallery/vCZcSsP) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

seesir said:


> How loud is it? Thinking about getting it pretty soon here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I added some links to video 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

You’ve only got a single exhaust tip? I thought the awe cane with the 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

seesir said:


> You’ve only got a single exhaust tip? I thought the awe cane with the 2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I’m going to change it. But it big lol. I don’t like it by changing it ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

seesir said:


> You’ve only got a single exhaust tip? I thought the awe cane with the 2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he doesn’t have Awe Exhaust I think his is custom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

seesir said:


> You’ve only got a single exhaust tip? I thought the awe cane with the 2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s custom not awe. But it honestly better to get shop to make custom than buy awe. Way cheaper too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Anyone hear anything about a downpipe yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Anyone hear anything about a downpipe yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132615595254

Mk7 Golf 1.4T maybe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132615595254
> 
> Mk7 Golf 1.4T maybe?
> 
> ...


Do you know the measurement of the 1.4s downpipe mouth size? Because if we can get some measurements of the jetta to the golf, it might be worth a try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Do you know the measurement of the 1.4s downpipe mouth size? Because if we can get some measurements of the jetta to the golf, it might be worth a try.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s exactly the same engine look it up. Looks literally the same I’m just worried about the engine bay space difference... it would prob be wise to buy a v band gasket as well if it needs one too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-5-INCH-CATLESS-DOWNPIPE-FOR-VW-MK7-1-4T/32813265313.html


----------

